
Wondering What Happened to Your Class Valedictorian? Not Much, Research Shows - japhyr
http://time.com/money/4779223/valedictorian-success-research-barking-up-wrong/
======
trendia
They set the bar super high (change the world) and then act surprised when
valedictorians achieve it.

Big surprise: the non-valedictorians didn't change the world, either.

